# Stuck in my mind.



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

So it's been 2 months since i started to experience this and I noticed that no matter what am I looking at or what am I doing, i'm kinda constantly trapped in my own mind and I don't actually feel there... this is driving me crazy. I'm afraid that i'll never be able to be happy again. I do try to somehow cope with this daily but it's getting harder as each days passes. Anyway i just wanted to know if someone else is experiencing this. Kind Regards and thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

You definitely aren't alone ! http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26397-thought-process-symptoms/


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

No, youre not alone! I had that for a long time. I know it sounds cliche, but worked for me was a combo of acceptance/ignoring. The more attention you give it the worse it gets. I just accept that I'm feeling that way and carry on. 9 times out of 10 the feeling fades for me. It takes time to learn to ignore it. The odd day I still stuggle with it. Be gental with yourself. Hope this helps a bit. Take care


----------

